# My first try at Bacon.



## txsheepman (Jan 20, 2015)

Made my first batch of bacon using Pops brine.  Put 2 bellies in the brine for 14 days.  Smoked with Oak for 6 hours 3 different times. My family and I love the outcome.  Thinking about trying some loins next.  

The first is after curing.

 The second is after smoking and the others are prior to eating.













IMG_3304.JPG



__ txsheepman
__ Jan 20, 2015





   













IMG_3311.JPG



__ txsheepman
__ Jan 20, 2015


















IMG_3315.JPG



__ txsheepman
__ Jan 20, 2015


















IMG_3317.JPG



__ txsheepman
__ Jan 20, 2015


----------



## woodcutter (Jan 20, 2015)

Very nice! Looks like you like your fresh pepper..............lol


----------



## tropics (Jan 21, 2015)

Great 1st post looks good stop by roll call, update your profile area you live in, type smoker. Use the search bar and feel free to ask questions.


----------



## themule69 (Jan 21, 2015)

That is some fine looking bacon.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## fished (Jan 22, 2015)

That bacon looks great.  My wife wouldn't like much pepper, but I would.

Thanks

Ed


----------



## foamheart (Jan 22, 2015)

Congratulations my friend, but you are now officially hooked. It will be so hard for you to buy or eat store bought bacon ever again. Even bad homemamde is better than good store bought. LOL

Great job, Pops made it so easy for all of use to get a chance to enjoy our own bacon.


----------

